

ShowHN: Weekend project - Sydney Startup Community on the map - pedrogrande
http://www.thestartupcommunity.com/

======
pedrogrande
Here is a blog post about the inspiration for building the site.
[http://www.sydneydevcamp.com/posts/sydney-startup-
community-...](http://www.sydneydevcamp.com/posts/sydney-startup-community-is-
now-on-the-map)

------
contingencies
I'm from Sydney but have spent most of my career overseas. All I can say is,
if that's it (and this accords roughly with my perceptions already), then I'm
pretty glad not to be looking for interesting work back home.

